# Flowering light cycles



## PERCHSLURP802 (Nov 23, 2015)

So i was curious if anyone could chime in on a subject a friend and i were discussing today, he had to interupt his 12/12 dark cycle after 4 hours of dark had begun because of a broken window early in the am at his home. The plants were 10 days into 12/12 and have budsites "with popcorns nugs" Now, this being said how can we reduce the amount of stress this has done? How badly would one light cucle being interupted like this affect? Please and thankyou for your time!


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 23, 2015)

If everything else is good and the plants weren't stressed, i would think they would be ok.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Nov 23, 2015)

As I understand it, while the plants are in the dark cycle, they accumulate a certain chemical.  This happens each night, so once enough of the chemical has accumulated for enough consecutive "nights", they begin flowering.  When the dark cycle is interrupted, the accumulation of that chemical is interrupted.  if the plants are well into flowering, and I would venture that 10 days is just starting to be "well" into flowering, it shouldn't bother them toooo much, as long as there haven't been other light leaks happening.
I would say that leaving them in the dark for a full 12 hours after the light leak would be the best thing you could do to alleviate stress.
Beyond that, just making sure there aren't any more light leaks and keeping a vigilant eye out for balls is all you can do.

What do you think MP?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 23, 2015)

I agree with both Rosebud and sMACk.  If he has a stable strain and it only happens once not too far into flowering, it should not cause a problem.  Accidents do happen--sometimes you have no alternative but to interrupt the dark cycle.  I do have a green light bulb in my flowering space so that I can enter it and see in case of an emergency.  Obviously this would have been no help with a broken window, but can help with other emergencies.  My best advise would be to keep them as stress free as possible from here on out though.  Stress free meaning no more interruptions of the dark and keeping the temps, RH, and nutrients as dialed in as possible.


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Nov 23, 2015)

I went ahead and ran across the field to his house and took these with my powershot camera for you to see, they have been on since 7am, and the normal cycle is on at 4pm off at 4am, they were turned on at 7am today once the window was broken, now that they have had a full cucle of 12 on then 3-4 of dark then now another full 4 hours of light, what should i do?
well it wont allow me to upload all of the sudden, i really am annoyed with the pic upload at this site, not the most user friendly imvho.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 23, 2015)

You should just turn the lights off asap and then let them go back to their normal cycle. One time like that(even if it is for half of the dark period) won't hurt them unless the seeds are from really crappy genetics.


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Nov 23, 2015)

Goodstuff all thankyou for your responses! truly appreciate that! Can't wait till i can share pics here, i can't stand that i will have to resize 400 pictures in order to share them here though lol.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 23, 2015)

Hushpuppy said:


> You should just turn the lights off asap and then let them go back to their normal cycle. One time like that(even if it is for half of the dark period) won't hurt them unless the seeds are from really crappy genetics.



:yeahthat:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 23, 2015)

I have to resize every picture that I take and post here. Of course, If I try to send out to large a file, it knocks the rats off of the conveyor belt that keeps my internet connection going :doh:


----------



## Gooch (Nov 24, 2015)

PERCHSLURP802 said:


> Goodstuff all thankyou for your responses! truly appreciate that! Can't wait till i can share pics here, i can't stand that i will have to resize 400 pictures in order to share them here though lol.


there is a free program called pixresizer it can resize and rename all your files in seconds i use it all the time for large batch adjustments


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Nov 24, 2015)

Hushpuppy said:


> You should just turn the lights off asap and then let them go back to their normal cycle. One time like that(even if it is for half of the dark period) won't hurt them unless the seeds are from really crappy genetics.



Nope classic seeds hashplant and the others are pollen chucks from a friend named genuity at another site, lineage is grape stomper and sweet tooth kush. sweet stomper.


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 24, 2022)

When kosher kush took the cup yrs ago i snagged 2 packs...miss it. The lines ive lost being super naive to preservation and "shits n giggles" pollen chuckin.
It rents space in my head at what ive lost i wont lie
Sweet tooth #4 from CT 
I miss u


----------

